# Klein NCVT-1 mod



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I got one for free when I bought a pair of wire strippers, piece of junk and nothing to rely on ever.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

I bet if WERA made one you would be all over it.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

You're probably right, but if it was Wiha or NWS i'd be even more psyched. 

Who does make a ncvt worth owning. I have Fluke too and it's okay but still...


----------



## smith (Sep 12, 2010)

This is not a device that requires 'Aryan' fabrication. 
It is what it is - an elegantly economical p.o.s. created by our Chinese Overlords. Something this dangerous should be disposable.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

smith said:


> This is not a device that requires 'Aryan' fabrication.
> It is what it is - an elegantly economical p.o.s. created by our Chinese Overlords. Something this dangerous should be disposable.


:laughing:

Although, I'm not sure that nctvs were invented by the Chinese. You could be entirely correct, I just don't know. 

One way or the other, the Klein one is a piece of junk. I don't say that out of my hate for all things Klein, but out of feedback from comrades and interweb fellows as well.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Although, I'm not sure that nctvs were invented by the Chinese. You could be entirely correct, I just don't know.
> 
> One way or the other, the Klein one is a piece of junk. I don't say that out of my hate for all things Klein, but out of feedback from comrades and interweb fellows as well.


 


I used the Klein ONE TIME,,,,,,,,,stomped it into 20 pieces on a deck after ruining my strippers cutting a hot wire.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I've owned three or so of the Fluke tick testers and never experienced a failure of any one of them. I do not soley rely on them but they work well for me.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

smith said:


> Folks here who get angry that these cheap little testers let them down or flake & break always have me scratching my head. (Always use your meter to verify!).


If I was planning on using my meter, then I wouldn't waste the time using the tick tracer in the first place. 

I had the Klein and hated it, I like the Fluke much better.

As for the modification, thanks for taking the time to post it.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

I have bought over a dozen of the testers mentioned in this thread. I buy them for helpers and whatnot, and I use them myself. The fact that it glows green when 'on' is paramount... it tells you the batteries aren't dead. I dropped one off of a ladder onto concrete once and it died, but they're cheap and I like them. I haven't gotten a wrong result from one yet.
I have an older GB one with adjustable sensitivity, and it's a crazy thing to use. At full crank it can pick up the illuminated 'No Smoking' signs on over-flying aircraft. It requires too much thinking to use... it pegs many dead circuits as 'live' because it can detect ridiculously low voltages (when adjusted to do so). Since the adjustment dial doesn't have a reference, you don't know just 'where you are' in the adjustment, so I find myself not wanting to trust it.

Mike


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Mike in Canada said:


> The fact that it glows green when 'on' is paramount... it tells you the batteries aren't dead.


The Fluke flashes every couple of seconds for the same purpose.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I recently crushed my Greenlee that I'd been using for years.

I got a non-contact tester from [URL="http://www.extech.com/instruments/product.asp?catid=31&prodid=128"]Extech that will sense voltage or current.[/url] So this thing can tell me if a piece of MC or conduit is energized (as long as the load is connected) whereas my Greenlee couldn't do that.

A real easy way to avoid blowing up tools and getting zapped: Do a live-dead-live check with your sensor: 
Rub it in your hair, and it should beep. 
Test the circuit. 
Rub it in your hair again, and it should beep. It picks up the static electricity in your hair which tells you it's working. It's a really easy habit to get into, I do it now without even thinking and I've never had one fail me, but I admit, I get a lot of funny looks. :laughing:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

jza said:


> I bet if WERA made one you would be all over it.


They do make one.










:thumbup:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I used the Klein ONE TIME,,,,,,,,,stomped it into 20 pieces on a deck after ruining my strippers cutting a hot wire.


Your own dumb fault for relying on a NCVT.

I've used the Klein, the Fluke and the Greenlee. They all do the same damn thing and can never be trusted.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> You're probably right, but if it was Wiha or NWS i'd be even more psyched.
> 
> Who does make a ncvt worth owning. I have Fluke too and it's okay but still...


all i use is Santronics made in the usa :thumbup:http://www.santronicsinc.com/voltage.htm


----------



## smith (Sep 12, 2010)

HackWork said:


> If I was planning on using my meter, then I wouldn't waste the time using the tick tracer in the first place.


Actually the point of using a Capacitive tester is not to replace a voltmeter and a voltmeter can't always do some of the things a Capacitive tester can do without some time and hassle applied. An example I have run into is discovering that the EGC / enclosures are energized, with a voltmeter I would have touched one tip to the enclosure and had to run a long wire to find a non EGC ground point or opened up the box / panel. 
For some of us here that may not fully appreciate a Capacitive testers function you can check out a couple of quick overviews - http://us.fluke.com/fluke/usen/support/appnotes/default?category=AP_ELT%28FlukeProducts%29&parent=APP_FPM%28FlukeProducts%29 (scroll to 'Capacitive voltage sensors ... PDF) *- OR -* http://ecmweb.com/mag/electric_know_capacitive_voltage/
After pulling a few of these capacitive testers apart over the years it's hard to find anything that would 'break' on the circuit board after a drop. Sure a board mounted component could fail on it's own or I can see the case cracking and dislodging / impairing battery contact / maybe bending the probe to make contact with the side of an LED lead etc. But you can't go and find/buy a Fluke just anywhere to replace your broken one when you need to keep working. The Klein's are everywhere and knowing how to canibalize your old saved ones can allow you to rebuild one on the fly. Swap a failed board units good body over a dropped and externally cracked shell that has battery contact problems etc. is just one example, (and to perform the previously mentioned repair you don't need to bother with the steps outlined in original post or use any special tools).
As for any debate, I was trying to avoid, as to who makes the 'best' one -the name brands are all using the same / similar parts and slave labor. I know there was a safety recall for the Fluke 1AC-I VoltAlert (not the II) in March 2010 - these models were released in late 2009. (Apparently there was a nation wide shortage in China of methamphetamine to add to the factory workers drinking water, So for a few days they had to use whips and it interfered with production QC ). At 28 bucks the extra money you pay for the Fluke is for external design & a little green button, not for anything inside. Open one up and take a look. 

(who makes the best receptacle tester ?)


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

smith said:


> At 28 bucks the extra money you pay for the Fluke is for external design & a little green button, not for anything inside. Open one up and take a look.


I don't need to open one up. I pay the $25 for a Fluke because I have found it to be the most accurate and most durable. I have also talked to or read from many people who said the same from their experience.


----------



## smith (Sep 12, 2010)

When they're not being recalled.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

smith said:


> When they're not being recalled.


Only one model was recalled, not the model I am talking about.

Are you trying to say that everything that Flukes makes is garbage because they had to recall a product??


----------



## smith (Sep 12, 2010)

HackWork said:


> Only one model was recalled, not the model I am talking about.
> 
> Are you trying to say that everything that Flukes makes is garbage because they had to recall a product??


I'm trying to say that your exposing an insecurity about your brand identification. 
I explained already that I purchased, used and owned (past tense) a Fluke 1AC II before I left it behind on a job. The original post and following posts should point out that we are talking about cheap capacitive testers. 
( also if you understand how a capacitive tester works, see links above, you know that performance depends on many factors outside of the testers control ).
And by cheap I mean anything under $30. Using the rule of manufacturer to market you multiply the fab cost times 5. Meaning that for 2 to 5 bucks they're not putting a lot of effort into these things no matter who's making them. 
I currently own and *use* two Fluke multimeters and a T5-1000 as well as have a drawer full of tons of other stuff just like everyone else here. (In that drawer is a fourth Fluke that failed after one year and very little usage.)

My reply to you was a reply to all - to anyone who discounts a capacitive tester as being a sometimes valuable asset to troubleshooting - "_I wouldn't waste my time using a tick tracer in the first place_". Your also not the only poster here who is holding Fluke too high up on a pedestal - the mention of the recall was to make a point, a life safety point.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

smith said:


> I'm trying to say that your exposing an insecurity about your brand identification.
> I explained already that I purchased, used and owned (past tense) a Fluke 1AC II before I left it behind on a job. The original post and following posts should point out that we are talking about cheap capacitive testers.
> ( also if you understand how a capacitive tester works, see links above, you know that performance depends on many factors outside of the testers control ).
> And by cheap I mean anything under $30. Using the rule of manufacturer to market you multiply the fab cost times 5. Meaning that for 2 to 5 bucks they're not putting a lot of effort into these things no matter who's making them.
> ...


You keep arguing, but all I am telling you is that *I personally have had much better experience with the Fluke than with the 6 or 7 other brands I have used. And many other electrician have said the same thing.*

So keep fighting the good fight there champ


----------



## smith (Sep 12, 2010)

Your keep repeating that Fluke is superior to all others and expecting me to change my mind. That's the definition of insanity - repeating the same thing and expecting different results. 

Another definition would be reading all my posts and believing that I'm rating the Klein over anything else - Most of my posts have been disparaging of the Klein ... " _It is what it is - an elegantly economical p.o.s. created by our Chinese Overlords. Something this dangerous should be disposable_." - " _Plastic body looks like it would break if you dropped it_" - "_Swap a failed board units good body over a dropped and externally cracked shell that has battery contact problems._." Yes real praise.

The point was that if you have to pick up a capacitance tester quickly the Kliens are often easier to find than the Flukes. That's what I had to do. Then I posted a quick volume mod- that does not alter circuitry- if anyone was interested or if they could read. Tomorrow I may buy another disposable gadget. 

It's obvious that you really love your Fluke. That your probably petting it right now. That's great. But it's just a circuit board originally jobbed out to an electrical hired gun, to design for fab, encased in a nicely styled body. I like good design too but I don't let it fool me. 

Your insecurity about a cheap little toy is stating to creep me out. Especially when you wrote *" I wouldn't waste the time using the tick tracer in the first place." *

So obviously your full of s...

Adios Amigo


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

smith said:


> Your keep repeating that Fluke is superior to all others and expecting me to change my mind.


 NO, I do not expect you to change your mind, I really don't care what you think. All I did was tell you my experiences and the experiences of others.

YOU are the person who came to this forum to change everyone else's mind.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> They do make one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:

Pretty inexpensive too. Never seen one before today.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

I must be having better luck than others with my Klein NCVT. By saying this I hope that I am not jinxing myself. I have been using the Klein for several months with no false readings, BUT I ALWAYS BACK IT UP WITH A REAL METER.

There is no one tool that does it all. A NCVT is just another tool to help make me more efficient.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

here is the brand i use

I use the ultimate ac sensor

All information below was received from the Santronics website at http://www.santronicsinc.com/voltage.htm



The Santronics *Ultimate AC Sensor* is a hand-held device for determining the presence or absence of 50-1000 volts AC in insulated wires, wall receptacles, fuses, junction boxes, switches and other voltage-carrying electrical systems. It is not necessary to disconnect the system in question because no contact is required for operation and current flow is not necessary to locate voltage. Simply touch the plastic tip to a connection point or move it along a wire. If AC voltage is present, the tip will glow red and you will hear an audible tone.

The Ultimate AC Sensor operates very much like the AC Sensor 3115, the choice of OSHA. The Ultimate AC Sensor has a new feature, an audio alert! You not only get a visual alert, but an audio alert as well. Another important feature of the Ultimate AC is that the audio alert reacts only to an AC voltage field, and will not beep when it comes in contact with a static field.

There is no ON/OFF switch on The Ultimate AC Sensor. Switches can wear out over time or even malfunction. Because the Ultimate AC Sensor has no switch it is always ready to use! 











The AC Sensor is a hand held device for determining the presence or absence of 50-1000 volts AC in insulated wires, wall receptacles, fuses, junction boxes, switches, and other voltage carrying electrical systems. The AC Sensor determines defective grounds, reverse polarity, and induced voltage. It is not necessary to disconnect the system in question because no contact is required for operation, and current flow is not necessary to locate voltage. Simply touch the plastic tip to a connection point or move it along a wire. If AC voltage is present, the LED light in the tip will glow cherry red.



The *Low AC Locator* is similar to the AC Sensor. However, the Low AC Locator is a high-tech device for determining the presence or absence of 24-90 volts AC in an electrical or electronic system.












The *DC Detector* introduces a revolutionary breakthrough in DC voltage detection and can be used to troubleshoot any DC circuit with voltage ranging from 6-50 volts DC. The DC Detector features an LED that never burns out, a loud buzzer, and a sharp, rust proof, stainless steel tip for penetrating insulated wires. The DC Detector also features an extended ground lead with an extra large alligator clip to insure a good connection. The DC unit is a user friendly, pen shaped enclosure that fits comfortably in the hand. 

Manufuactured and Packaged in the USA.


----------



## rsihnhold (Mar 9, 2010)

I've been using this Ideal model. A bit more pricey, but it is also a rudimentary voltage and continuity tester along with non contact voltage sensor. It has not let me down yet with false readings.

http://www.amazon.com/Ideal-Industr...f=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1284344093&sr=1-17


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

rsihnhold said:


> I've been using this Ideal model. A bit more pricey, but it is also a rudimentary voltage and continuity tester along with non contact voltage sensor. It has not let me down yet with false readings.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Ideal-Industr...f=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1284344093&sr=1-17


I want that one so bad


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

bduerler said:


> I want that one so bad


You should take that one off your list. 

I know you're a fan of Ideal, and that they do have some decent meters. But, that Ideal is not worth the price. The Fluke and the Klein units are built better, and are a lower price.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Voltage Hazard said:


> You should take that one off your list.
> 
> I know you're a fan of Ideal, and that they do have some decent meters. But, that Ideal is not worth the price. The Fluke and the Klein units are built better, and are a lower price.


What thats a shame then. Which fluke would be its equivalent?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

bduerler said:


> What thats a shame then. Which fluke would be its equivalent?


The T+ Pro, but no NCV function. I have seen that Ideal tester in person and it looks pretty cheap.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> The T+ Pro, but no NCV function. I have seen that Ideal tester in person and it looks pretty cheap.


T+Pro got I will look into getting one of those instead. I really dont need the NCV function I always have my hot stick on me and i always double check with a meter. the two meters i use are the ideal 61-704 and the ideal 61-495. the 704 is ideals answer to the fieldpiece meters and the 61-495 is up there with the fluke 87 if not better and yes i did own an 87 until some bastard stole it from me


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

bduerler said:


> T+Pro got I will look into getting one of those instead. I really dont need the NCV function I always have my hot stick on me and i always double check with a meter. the two meters i use are the ideal 61-704 and the ideal 61-495. the 704 is ideals answer to the fieldpiece meters and the 61-495 is up there with the fluke 87 if not better and yes i did own an 87 until some bastard stole it from me


I will always take Fluke over Ideal, I think Ideal should stick to making wirenuts and leave test gear to Fluke, Agilent, AEMC, and Tektronix, IMO.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> I will always take Fluke over Ideal, I think Ideal should stick to making wirenuts and leave test gear to Fluke, Agilent, AEMC, and Tektronix, IMO.


to each their own my friend. the ideal meters i own are their top of the line meters and they are of excellent quality and i have never had an issue with them and they are both true rms. i know that fluke does make a great product but after all my fluke stuff was stolen i just couldnt afford the price on the fluke meters. I spent 200 total for both of my ideals. the 61-495 is around 400 and the 61-704 is like 160-180 new. both mine were demos from the rep and they are pretty solid. :laughing:they do make pretty good wirenuts to. also ideal makes good datacomm tools as does fluke. fluke makes the best buttset IMO but right now I have a tempo pe961 buttset but i miss my fluke 44


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

bduerler said:


> to each their own my friend. the ideal meters i own are their top of the line meters and they are of excellent quality and i have never had an issue with them and they are both true rms. i know that fluke does make a great product but after all my fluke stuff was stolen i just couldnt afford the price on the fluke meters. I spent 200 total for both of my ideals. the 61-495 is around 400 and the 61-704 is like 160-180 new. both mine were demos from the rep and they are pretty solid. :laughing:they do make pretty good wirenuts to. also ideal makes good datacomm tools as does fluke. fluke makes the best buttset IMO but right now I have a tempo pe961 buttset but i miss my fluke 42



Yeah I get the price thing.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Yeah I get the price thing.


yea but i do want the 233 i want it so bad. that would make life so much easier


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

I got a T+Pro and love it.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> The T+ Pro, but no NCV function. I have seen that Ideal tester in person and it looks pretty cheap.


Actually, I was referring to the T+, and not the T+ Pro. The T+ is the closest to the Ideal, but only $50. The T+ Pro is more than the Ideal, but has an LCD display as well. Both are good units, and blow away that Ideal volt/con elite. I'd be surprised if they actually even sell that thing at a price that high. It's worth maybe $30.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

smith said:


> I'm trying to say that your exposing an insecurity about your brand identification.
> I explained already that I purchased, used and owned (past tense) a Fluke 1AC II before I left it behind on a job. The original post and following posts should point out that we are talking about cheap capacitive testers.
> ( also if you understand how a capacitive tester works, see links above, you know that performance depends on many factors outside of the testers control ).
> And by cheap I mean anything under $30. Using the rule of manufacturer to market you multiply the fab cost times 5. Meaning that for 2 to 5 bucks they're not putting a lot of effort into these things no matter who's making them.
> ...


 
NCVT's will always be damned by far many considering what the danger is if it is not used properly, I have the old VoltAlert 1LAC that I use along with a http://www.coleparmer.com/catalog/product_view.asp?sku=2002096&pfx=














.......in relay cabinets, and I'll race you to the problem.


----------



## Oscar Volt (Aug 17, 2015)

The device has the same silent mode feature as Fluke models: just press and hold the power button for two seconds. 

Regards,

Oscar. Remember: "Safety first".


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Whatever happened to that Hackwork guy? It seems like he knew his stuff. 
I use the Santronics every single day.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow, how could those guys argue so much over something as dumb as an NCVT?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> Whatever happened to that Hackwork guy? It seems like he knew his stuff.
> I use the Santronics every single day.


The greatest trick the devil ever pulled...


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow!!!

Just a email that this thread was brought to life. How does that happen after 5 years?


----------



## Ole Bob (Dec 16, 2021)

smith said:


> Just a quick tip if you own a Klein NCVT-1 Non-Contact voltage tester:
> 
> First I only use Non-Contact testers in conjunction with a meter, relying on the capacitance tester as a quick overview & if things don't add up I then follow up with multimeter, or if I'm about to work on the circuit - remove wire nuts etc. I always hook up a meter. They're also great for a quick check to see if an enclosure has potential. Folks here who get angry that these cheap little testers let them down or flake & break always have me scratching my head. (Always use your meter to verify!).
> 
> ...


it is NOT that loud. and the beeper is a feature, NOT a flaw. Get over yourself. Since you insist it is a POS, why do you care anyway?


----------

